# Can I fix a bad tile job?



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what I'm looking at, but I do know that the larger the tile, the less forgiving they are. 
In other words, a small two inch mosaic tile can follow hills and valleys with little problem. This is why they are used on shower floors, so they can follow the dip down to the drain.
Larger tiles need a perfectly flat surface, otherwise you end up with lippage, where the edge of one tile sits above the one next to it.
Laying 12x24 tile on a less than perfectly flat floor..., well, an expert may be able to fill in a low spot, but if you have a high spot you're gonna end up with problems.


----------



## Prangsta (Jul 9, 2012)

You are looking at where 2 tiles meet and a level sitting on them to show how uneven they are.
This was a flat surface. They clearly put too much mud under it and didn't bother to use a level and are somewhat to completely blind.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

You can remove the tiles by cleaning out the grout lines around the tiles in question break them in the middle with a cold chisel remove tile, clean base and re-install new tile.


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

There is nothing you can do to level it without removing the tile, in my opinion.


----------

